# New mask I made



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is a silicone wolfman mask I just made, finished it tonight.
The blood looks a bit bright in the pics but looks better in person.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

OOOHH THATS AMAZING!  I think it's so ironic that I find the mask you made yourself 52579943631967246543819732581 times better then the uber expensive ones online haha You should try buying weave from Sallys or something and give a go at punching hair by hand to make it look even more real


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's an excellent mask. You did a fantastic job with great attention to the details. Love it


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job, I like the style you used. The narrow chin and the ears back. I also no what you mean about the brightness of the blood. My photos always look different also.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice job indeed! Would love to be able to craft masks like that!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is really amazing! I love masks, and that is kick-ass. Great work.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Woweee! Nice fur. Did you take pics while making your mask?


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

Woah, seriosly nice work. 
I would be proud to have something like that in our haunt.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

that is really awesome! you should be a professional!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I suppose I am a professional, My job is as an Artistic director of a haunt park. I also own an upcharge haunted attraction inside of the park. I got into making masks about 14 years ago. I was fed up with masks that I could not see out of or breathe in. I do sell my silicone masks on my website also. I sell them for just above costs so that more haunters can have silicone masks. 
I have no desire whatsoever to do movie effects, Im a haunter who learned effects to be a better haunter.
I dont have pictures of the masks in process, but I do have alot of pics of different stages of the sculpt. Here is a link to them, feel free to poke around on my pic site, I think there is one shot of one of the silicone mask molds. 
I am very open with any knowledge I have gained so feel free to ask anything you like.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
Alot of these pics might need explaining as they were parts of posts on other forums. feel free to ask.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Allen,

Thanks for all the posts you have given, I have enjoyed them immensely. Will have to take a look at your photobucket page tonight.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

No problem, I joined this forum because there wasnt enough haunt talk on the other one to fill my needs . I tend to post alot and do as much as I can to answer questions that Im knowledgeable on. So dont look for any Electronic help from me at this stage. Give me a few years on that one. Its a great forum and Im glad to be on it.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow allen that is amazing artistry that is one cool wolfman great work cant wait to see more of your work!!! OH SO COOL!!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very, very cool. I went to your site and looked at the video, amazing freedom of movement! I'll be picking your brains....mmmm, brains.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool werewolf mask, i am going to check out your site.Thats very cool of you to share your expertise with everyone. Thats what makes this forum so great is all this talent and so many people so willing to help.Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet wolfman! Love the blood too. Heading to check out the other photos.


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

Great job, love the details.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I so need to kidnap you and have you make some masks for me.  
Seriously though, impressive work and worth far more than the crud they haul out to the stores every year and charge unbelievable amounts for.


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

That is amazing. Sounds like you have my dream job! I have been thinking about trying to work with silicone. I have made a lot of slush cast pieces, and small foam latex pieces. I have failed horribly at making large foam peices. I am pretty sure it is due to the oven I am using, or any of the other 1000 things that can go wrong.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Unfortunately silicone is like foam latex, alot can go wrong. sometimes you open the mold and it never set and you never know why. And every time yu screw one up it costs $100. No pain no gain I suppose.
Dont be afraid to try it and If you want tips just ask. I keep no secrets.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Allen great job on the wolf mask. You are very talented. I'm glad you joined the forum.  Maybe I will give latex mask making another try. I got so frustrated after I broke my mold years back that I never attempted it again. Now I'm going to give it another try in the near future with a few changes that I hope will work. I hope I can send you a PM if I run into trouble.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

feel free to PM me if you have issues. Latex masks are not to bad after you have made a couple. If you work with water based clay as opposed to oil based clay I will be even more help to you. If you can sculpt then you can make a mask. the mold is tricky at first but once you get it it becomes second nature.
Did your mold break when you were taking the mold apart (cracking the mold)?


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow he turned out great it! You should make a zombie mask as well!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Allen H said:


> feel free to PM me if you have issues. Latex masks are not to bad after you have made a couple. If you work with water based clay as opposed to oil based clay I will be even more help to you. If you can sculpt then you can make a mask. the mold is tricky at first but once you get it it becomes second nature.
> Did your mold break when you were taking the mold apart (cracking the mold)?


Actually it is oil based clay and yes the mold broke while separating it. I put a lot of time into that sculpture that I was very disappointed. I have a pretty nice half bust to work on, but I just couldn't figure out the divided line to where you separate the piece. Anyway thanks for letting me PM you when I decide to give it another try.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Please do try again,
It is very rewarding to have an idea one week and see it walking around scaring people the next week!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Allen H said:


> Please do try again,
> It is very rewarding to have an idea one week and see it walking around scaring people the next week!


I seem to have alot of ideas that scare people... Seriously, very nice work on the mask.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, here is my latest


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like to learn how to do something like this. But I don't have any art talent. I do want to try and make a mold just for some skelly heads. But I enjoy the pictures you share with us.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, Allen, you're one good looking guy

Great mask!


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Love that detail great job


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's an excellent wolfman mask. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone. I finished two versions of it since the last pics. Here they are
































Thanks for looking


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

These masks are amazing! You're truly talented. Your work is inspirational to me. That's what I love about this forum...all these talented people willing to share their work with others - no ulterior motives (fade in...warm fuzzies...)


----------

